# Dog Protection Tournament



## clinton thomas morton (Jan 22, 2011)

:-DJust thought i would let everyone know that our tournament went well we had 13 dogs compete and they all did well i will post the top 3 as soon as i get all the info.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

any video of the tournie? would be nice to see what it actually was, other than the vague descriptions..


----------



## clinton thomas morton (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry our person for video didnt show but i will post some pics as soon as i get some​


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

13 dogs meaning a whole bunch of handlers and not one video? Not even from a phone? :-\"


----------



## clinton thomas morton (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris McDonald said:


> 13 dogs meaning a whole bunch of handlers and not one video? Not even from a phone? :-\"


 sorry we the club were helping decoy and other things so i guess no one had time
anyway ill post as soon as we get our shots from the photographer


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nobody ever has a video camera when you want one. You need a bunch of teenagers there you would have had hours o their phones


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

clinton...now that it is over, can you or Mr. Boudreau tell us what exactly were the scenarios in the tournament?

....I personally do not know anyone who is going to drive to a tournament where they have no clue what type of scenarios are going to be implemented....


----------



## Matt Covey (Feb 27, 2011)

If there was anyone there under the age of thirty it must be on facebook by now.


----------



## clinton thomas morton (Jan 22, 2011)

Matt Covey said:


> If there was anyone there under the age of thirty it must be on facebook by now.


 there wasnt any i know of personally i am 40 and was a decoy most of the competiters were above
40 i believe


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

clinton thomas morton said:


> there wasnt any i know of personally i am 40 and was a decoy most of the competiters were above
> 40 i believe


results...descriptions..


----------



## Robert Boudreau (Jan 3, 2009)

Very successful and fun event y'all missed. Better luck to make it next year!

Many who wish to accept challenges and have fun care to compete at various events that do not disclose the scenarios. There are a host of these events around the nation; each one has their own unique twist. These trials create a true test that one cannot pattern train for. In addition it is this very concept as to how law enforcement, military and other agencies train, practice and/or test. Create a scenario consisting of realistic components that induce conditioned response, strategic deliberation and appropriate execution. 

Our twist was the fact that the handlers were given a task within each scenario. Their ability to utilize their dog to resolve a situation and complete the task is where they were scored. Tasks varied from helping a victim to escorting a hostile person off the field or even retrieving their "new, high dollar iPhone" with both business and personal contact information on it. 

All scenarios were examples of actual crimes that have in fact been attempted in REAL LIFE. Our feedback was as expected. For our first trial as a new club we had trouble moving it along smoothly. Still not bad from 11:00 to about 5:00 with everything created from scratch and fresh, new volunteers never seeing a dog protection tournament before. Other than that we inspired some back into the game, had a great deal of fun and the competitors truly made it awesome!

Forgive me but I'll have descriptions of the scenarios up by the end of the week. Off to bed now, early to rise with training and more training. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Robert Boudreau said:


> Very successful and fun event y'all missed. Better luck to make it next year!
> 
> Many who wish to accept challenges and have fun care to compete at various events that do not disclose the scenarios. There are a host of these events around the nation; each one has their own unique twist. These trials create a true test that one cannot pattern train for. In addition it is this very concept as to how law enforcement, military and other agencies train, practice and/or test. Create a scenario consisting of realistic components that induce conditioned response, strategic deliberation and appropriate execution.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert Boudreau said:


> These trials create a true test that one cannot pattern train for.


Amen to that! A ppd should be able to respond in any scenario and should not need to choreograph a set of routines. That's not the way to train a real world ppd and no trial for a ppd should be based on such a concept. 

A ppd's training must take into account where the handler(s) and dog are going to be and then scenarios shoudl be set up for those situations. Obviously inside and outside the home are musts as well as the car. Anywhere else the handler might be is also a place to train. A quality ppd will bite for real anywhere, anytime and a rehearsed scenario is not only_ not_ needed but is counterproductive to a real world dog. 

That's one of the things I love about street trained dogs is that there is tremendous variety in scenarios, locations and the decoy does and so forth as opposed to the repetitive nature of sport training, which I also did and enjoyed.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Patrick , you should have been at the "Gathering" Nothing done there was trained for by any one. It was a blast. I hope later this fall we can do it again.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Jerry. That would be great. The last couple of years have been tough with a job change and divorce. I'm still sorting out a few things and then I'd like to get me a Mal or Dutchie that takes no shit from nobody and then sic him on your ass. \\/ Just kidding, Jerry. Thanks again. If you ever make it down to Orlando look me up. The beer and wings are on me!


----------



## clinton thomas morton (Jan 22, 2011)

The results for the Texas K-9 Team Classic

DEFENSE LEVEL

1 st Place ............ Ze - Pit Bull 
2 nd Place ........... Mecca - Fila Brasileiro
3 rd Place ........... Jet - Doberman
4 th Place ........... Magnum - Fila Brasileiro
5 th Place ........... Ellie - German Shepherd
6 th Place ........... Tazor - German Shepherd
7 th Place ........... Katrina - Pit Bull
8 th Place ........... Chief - Malinois

SECURE LEVEL

1 st Place ........... Blacky - Malinois
2 nd Place........... Rowdy - Malinois
3 rd Place ........... Lit'e - Malinois
4 th Place ........... Nieko - Malinois
5 th Place ........... Cocoa - Pit Bull

Descriptions coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

clinton thomas morton said:


> The results for the Texas K-9 Team Classic
> 
> DEFENSE LEVEL
> 
> ...


...Still waiting.... :-o


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Clinton. We'd love to see some video if ya got some! Some good video would go a long way toward promoting your event.


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

When and where was the competition


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Butch Jr, I want my wasted time back from reading this drawn out piece of shit thread.


----------



## clinton thomas morton (Jan 22, 2011)

Patrick Murray said:


> Amen to that! A ppd should be able to respond in any scenario and should not need to choreograph a set of routines. That's not the way to train a real world ppd and no trial for a ppd should be based on such a concept.
> 
> A ppd's training must take into account where the handler(s) and dog are going to be and then scenarios shoudl be set up for those situations. Obviously inside and outside the home are musts as well as the car. Anywhere else the handler might be is also a place to train. A quality ppd will bite for real anywhere, anytime and a rehearsed scenario is not only_ not_ needed but is counterproductive to a real world dog.
> 
> That's one of the things I love about street trained dogs is that there is tremendous variety in scenarios, locations and the decoy does and so forth as opposed to the repetitive nature of sport training, which I also did and enjoyed.


thanks for your reply and in regards to our video that person didnt show so we'll have to wait
till next yr sorry


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

No problem. Maybe you can take some video of one of your scenarios and share it with us. I'm always up for some quality, realistic PPD scenarios. Later!


----------

